# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΕΣ

## yanis

Ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει ολοκληρωμενο που να βγαζει ημιτονικο σημα?
δηλαδη παρόμοιο με το LM555 απλα να βγαζει ημιτονο.

----------


## FILMAN

XR2206, MAX038, ICL8038.

----------

